# "Ambre" aggettivo plurale



## BlueWolf

Ciao a tutti, è da un po' che non mi faccio sentire! 

Un mio amico (per fare il figo ovviamente ) voleva scrivere una frase che suonasse aulica, ed ha scritto "_ambre_ pupille".
Esiste tale aggettivo?


----------



## gabrigabri

Mi sa che il tuo amico è riuscito nel suo intento:

http://www.demauroparavia.it/4820


----------



## BlueWolf

Però nel link che hai postato si dice:

s.f., s.m.inv., _*agg.inv.*_

Quindi la forma corretta sarebbe "ambra pupille"?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Avesse detto però _pupille ambra_, non avrei eccepito.


----------



## Giak

Io userei l'aggettivo plurale **ambrate* pupille*... Dite che suona male?
Secondo me no tutto sommato.... 

Se poi uno vul prendersi per forza una licenza poetica, che lo faccia.
In fondo si chiamano così apposta, no?


----------



## Crisidelm

Ambra può essere appunto un aggettivo invariabile, come oro e argento: "dei capelli argento", "hanno i capelli biondo oro", quindi non si potrebbe dire "ambre" senza sconfinare nelle licenza poetica.


----------



## housecameron

Forse ancora meglio _iridi ambra(te)_

PS sì lo so che si dice anche pupille.. ma per me sono nere


----------



## Necsus

housecameron said:


> Forse ancora meglio _iridi ambra(te)_
> PS sì lo so che si dice anche pupille.. ma per me sono nere


Ehm, in realtà si dovrebbe dire _iride_, come giustamente da te proposto, la _pupilla_ è un foro nel suddetto, quindi non ha colore, se non il nero.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Ehm, in realtà si dice solo _iride_, come giustamente da te proposto, la _pupilla_ è un foro nel suddetto, quindi non ha colore, se non il nero.


Questo non è vero.

_Pupilla_ ha come significato estensivo proprio quello di _iride_ e, in ambito letterario, può indicare tutto l'occhio.
Invece è _iride_ a essere un termine piuttosto tecnico e quindi, in quest'accezione, sconsigliabile in poesia.


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> Questo non è vero.
> 
> _Pupilla_ ha come significato estensivo proprio quello di _iride_ e, in ambito letterario, può indicare tutto l'occhio.
> Invece è _iride_ a essere un termine piuttosto tecnico e quindi, in quest'accezione, sconsigliabile in poesia.


"Questo non è vero" mi sembra un'affermazione francamente un tantino eccessiva.
I significati dei termini ci sono, sono precisi e a parer mio assolutamente non 'piuttosto tecnici', se poi si vuole unificarli/ semplificarli per estensione si è liberi di farlo, ma io per quanto mi riguarda non dirò mai che qualcuno 'ha le pupille azzurre'. Invece convengo assolutamente che, sempre per estensione, si possa intendere _occhio,_ visto che l'iride costituisce buona parte della superficie visibile del suddetto, e non trovo nulla di strano nel (sentir) dire 'ha gli occhi azzurri'.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> "Questo non è vero" mi sembra un'affermazione francamente un tantino eccessiva.
> I significati dei termini ci sono, sono precisi e a parer mio assolutamente non 'piuttosto tecnici', se poi si vuole unificarli/ semplificarli per estensione si è liberi di farlo, ma io per quanto mi riguarda non dirò mai che qualcuno 'ha le pupille azzurre'. Invece convengo assolutamente che, sempre per estensione, si possa intendere _occhio,_ visto che l'iride costituisce buona parte della superficie visibile del suddetto, e non trovo nulla di strano nel (sentir) dire 'ha gli occhi azzurri'.


Caro Necsus, dovresti ormai sospettare che le mie affermazioni categoriche non esprimono pareri o preferenze personali ma sono la traduzione di quanto è riportato in testi di indiscutibile autorevolezza, in questo caso il GRADIT.
*Tutte* le accezioni di _iride_, ad eccezione di quella relativa ai colori dell'arcobaleno, sono marcate come tecnico-specialistiche.
Invece, sotto _pupilla_, troviamo l'estensione per _iride_ marcata come accezione di alta frequenza e l'estensione per _occhio_ marcata come d'uso letterario.
Quindi, nell'uso letterario, _pupilla_ per _occhio_ e non _iride_ per _occhio_.
Poi possiamo discutere delle nostre preferenze personali ma questo discorso, come ben sai, è su un altro livello.


----------



## housecameron

Che _iride_ sia solo un termine specialistico lo diranno il Gradit e il De Mauro... io al contrario lo trovo molto poetico, ed è sufficiente fare una verifica mirata sul web (iridi + poesia) per averne conferma.


----------



## federicoft

Necsus said:


> "Questo non è vero" mi sembra un'affermazione francamente un tantino eccessiva.



Non più di "si dice solo iride" se mi permetti, cosa che qualsiasi vocabolario si prende la briga di smentire.

Concordo perfettamente nel ritenere iride un termine tecnico-specialistico, e che il significato estensivo di pupilla è l'iride e l'occhio stesso.


----------



## bubu7

housecameron said:


> ...è sufficiente fare una verifica mirata sul web (iridi + poesia) per averne conferma.


No, non è sufficiente, cara housecameron, anche perché vanno esclusi tutt'i casi in cui _iride_ non sta per 'occhio'.
È sufficiente invece effettuare una ricerca sulla base dati della _Letteratura italiana Zanichelli_, che raccoglie mille testi della nostra tradizione letteraria dalle origini al primo Novecento. Si vedrà così che _iride_, nel significato di 'occhio', è usata praticamente solo dal D'Annunzio (infatti avevo specificato che si trattava di un termine _piuttosto_ tecnico) mentre _pupilla_ ha una lunga tradizione.
Comunque non era questo il problema. La mia obiezione categorica riguardava l'affermazione di Necsus che non si potesse usare _pupilla_ per 'occhio' e che si potesse dire solo _iride_.


----------



## housecameron

Gozzano, Montale, Thovez, Sbarbaro, Lagorio.. tutti oculisti, insomma


----------



## bubu7

housecameron said:


> Gozzano, Montale, Thovez, Sbarbaro, Lagorio.. tutti oculisti, insomma


Non ho detto questo, e questa tua seconda impostazione rientra di più nei canoni di ricerca dell'uso aulico dei termini che stiamo considerando.
La tua integrazione e rettifica è quindi benvenuta.
Ma, torno a ripetere, non era questa la mia primitiva obiezione.


----------



## BlueWolf

Hmm, ragazzi, non è per rovinarvi il dibattito, ma, come il titolo del thread lascia supporre, questa era una discussione sulla parola "ambre", non su "pupilla". Se volete parlare di pupille, iridi e quant'altro, vi consiglio di aprire un nuovo topic.


----------



## Fabiuz

BlueWolf said:


> Hmm, ragazzi, non è per rovinarvi il dibattito, ma, come il titolo del thread lascia supporre, questa era una discussione sulla parola "ambre", non su "pupilla". Se volete parlare di pupille, iridi e quant'altro, vi consiglio di aprire un nuovo topic.


Un amico tedesco mi dice sempre che quando due Italiani cominciano a discutere sai quando iniziano e mai quando finiranno... spero non legga questo forum, altrimenti sarà difficile smentirlo.
Ciò detto, per tornare all'argomento, "ambre" come aggettivo che significa "d'ambra" io non lo ho mai sentito, anche se devo dire che "ambre pupille" non è affatto male, suona veramente bene.
ciao


----------



## housecameron

Fabiuz said:


> ... spero non legga questo forum, altrimenti sarà difficile smentirlo


 
Ci sono cose peggiori al mondo


----------



## Necsus

federicoft said:


> Non più di "si dice solo iride" se mi permetti, cosa che qualsiasi vocabolario si prende la briga di smentire.
> Concordo perfettamente nel ritenere iride un termine tecnico-specialistico, e che il significato estensivo di pupilla è l'iride e l'occhio stesso.


Ti permetto sì, federico, in quanto hai ragione sulla mia infelice scelta di vocaboli, che ho modificato, per la quale faccio ammenda. 
Ciò detto, e preso atto che più di un vocabolario, ahimè, attribuisce a '_pupilla'_ per estensione il significato di '_iride'_, come detto da bubu7, a me stesso permetto invece di non condividere, a livello personale, questo uso. Nessuno ne sarà sconvolto. 
E soprattutto continuo a non condividere l'affermazione che _iride_ sia un termine tecnico-specialistico, cosa che qualsiasi vocabolario non si prende neanche _la briga_ di smentire, a meno che non si voglia ritenere l'unica indicazione ricorrente '_anat.' (anatomia)_ equivalente al '_TS'_ (tecnico-specialistico) usato da DeMauro, che fra l'altro lo fa precedere, abbastanza curiosamente, da '_CO'_ (comune), con il quale non sembrerebbe in effetti molto compatibile. Basta, fine dell'OT, giuro!


----------

